# Outcome of thumb ligament surgery?



## Prunetucky (Apr 17, 2005)

I have sheduled colateral ulnar ligament surgery, but haven't seen anybody that has had that procedure. What is the recovery (time off the bike!). PT (time on bike?), and outcome (long term pain on bike, ect...)?
Thanks!
Ed


----------



## Prunetucky (Apr 17, 2005)

OK, had the surgery! I guess the ligament was tacked to the thumb with a little nail. I was a bit groggy (meds) but I think the surgeon and the post op. nurses mentioned a WIRE being inserted thru the joint. I hadn't previously heard about this - I'll ask this Friday at my 10 day check up. Day one was pretty uncomfortable - spacey codine/Norco meds and probably lingering anesthesia from being knocked out for the surgery. Day 2, I called to ask about ibuprofin. Since then it amazingly feels really well. I take 800mg every 6 hrs., 3 times a day, and keep it raised. If I let it hang below my heart, it kinda swells inside it's 1/2 cast wrap in, literally, a heartbeat. Raise it above my head... instant relief in a heartbeat (that term has never applied so well!) Now I'm in that lousy countdown mode - 6 weeks to go. I do feel pos. that I've read and been told that the end result will be a stable thumb! I miss my guitar and MTB!


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

The wire/pin is usually placed to hold the joint reduced while the ligament heals. Typically it get removed 4-6 weeks after surgery.


----------



## VOX AC30 (Nov 3, 2007)

Had that surgery in 2008. I was riding about two or three weeks after the pin that immobilized the joint was pulled. I also play guitar, and getting back to that was pretty routine, just getting the calluses back and such. What sucked was almost a year and a half of lingering pain when I carried anything with any weight. But it did go away eventually. I can't wrap my thumb over the neck of my guitar anymore, but I never did a much of that anyway. Good luck.


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

I had the surgery last year, overall the recovery is not bad. I was back on my rigid SS in 2 months. I rode with a hard removable cast for the first 4-6 weeks which was a little awkward but better than sitting on the couch. The first 3 weeks are by far the worst but keeping the hand raised over your chest at all times is key to managing the swelling and pain. Just remember the end is near! GL!


----------

